# Thunderbolt Race - Saturday February 20th



## billski (Jan 6, 2010)

The race is in full gear.  It promises to be a BIG DEAL with a very large crowd.  75th anniversary.  You should seriously consider coming out for the day to watch - it is a very historic race.  I'll be there as a timing volunteer.

Thunderbolt trail was cut by the CCC on Greylock Mountain in the northern Berkshires of Massachusetts.

Saturday, February 20, 2010.
Great article in Berkshire Living

All the poop is here


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been hearing a lot of talk about this race locally. A group of Sundown Patrollers are heading up to compete and volunteer. It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 6, 2010)

I got on the waitlist, but I think my likelihood of getting in the race is pretty slim at this point.  This thing sold out QUICK!


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2010)

More stoke from AMC Outdoors magazine.


It's the happening place to be on Feb 20th!


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in at 12:22.
It's going to be wild with all that vert done nonstop.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> I'm in at 12:22.
> It's going to be wild with all that vert done nonstop.


  I'll be at the starting gate timing you.    Good luck!!!


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 6, 2010)

*My Big Schuss*

Race Training on the Thunderbolt


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice training shots!  When did you take those pics, a couple weeks ago?


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 7, 2010)

billski said:


> Nice training shots!  When did you take those pics, a couple weeks ago?



Yes on a Sunday


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Race Training on the Thunderbolt



Not a lot of room for GS turns ... :lol:


----------



## marcski (Jan 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Not a lot of room for GS turns ... :lol:



GS turns ala Jeremy Nobis.  :grin:


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool stuff. Anybody else on here competing?


----------



## awf170 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not including the time it takes to skin up the mountain in your race time = lame.


----------



## roark (Jan 7, 2010)

awf170 said:


> Not including the time it takes to skin up the mountain in your race time = lame.


It's not a rando race, and more historically accurate to do it this way.


----------



## roark (Jan 7, 2010)

severine said:


> Cool stuff. Anybody else on here competing?


skibum9995? Or someone with the same name... :-?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 10, 2010)

Due to work I won't be able to attend, have fun all!


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2010)

*12:22*



skidmarks said:


> I'm in at 12:22.
> It's going to be wild with all that vert done nonstop.


Going tele I see?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope they get a few good storms before then... Looks pretty bony in skidmarks' pictures... Who knows what shape it would be in for the folks heading out post 2:00PM

-w


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2010)

bump.  4 weeks to go!


----------



## bigschuss (Feb 1, 2010)

awf170 said:


> Not including the time it takes to skin up the mountain in your race time = lame.



Not really knowing what you are talking about but thinking you do = equally lame

The ascent IS part of the event.  We have a 19 inch trophy waiting for the person who is the fastest UP and Down waiting.

3 weeks to go....and we definitely need snow!  The course is unskiable from top to bottom right now.  Snow dance anybody?

Just FYI: Revised Race Day Maps....(edit...are these showing up, can't see them on my screen?)


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 1, 2010)

*Was COLD last Friday*

Figured that a bad day on the Thunderbolt would be better than a good day at Okemo!
After doing the skin up decided to come down the Bellows Pipe Trail and ski from the Bumps down.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2010)

We need to burn old equipment in homage to Ullr.  People have become so atheistic that the gods have cast displeasure upon us.  Now go take those old rossi stratos to the hilltop and set them ablaze!


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2010)

*Official Announcement*

The 75th Anniversary Thunderbolt Ski Race scheduled for Saturday February 20th has been postponed.  
March 6th or March 13th are under consideration as alternative dates.
The revised race date will be announced on Monday February 15th.  


There is insufficient snow for a proper race at this time.  A lot can change in a couple of weeks.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope it snows a lot, and soon, for this race.

It'd be a shame to see something like this get wiped out by a bad snow year.

-w


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2010)

Bummer. Thanks for keeping us posted, Bill.


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.berkshireeagle.com/ci_14398524


----------



## bigschuss (Feb 16, 2010)

We are now shooting for the 13th of March.  If we don't have enough snow by then, we'll have to postpone until 2011.


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice webcam of Mt. Greylock 
Getting some snow again!
You'll see the powerline to the left, the rock slide straight away.  The Thunderbolt trail peeks out here and there to the far right of the slide.


----------

